# Now I know why pwood says he's from "State of Jefferson"



## Yikes (Sep 4, 2013)

Siskiyou County votes to pursue secession from California - latimes.com


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 4, 2013)

I think it's a good idea.


----------



## Alias (Sep 17, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> Siskiyou County votes to pursue secession from California - latimes.com


Modoc County, where I lived, is also a county located in the 'State of Jefferson', and why my location was listed as the State of Jefferson on this forum.

The State of Jefferson wants you

Jefferson (proposed Pacific state) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

State of Jefferson 3 x 5 Flag

I truly believe that they are on the correct path.  Northern California is an entirely different state from central and southern California.

Sue


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 17, 2013)

It's politics.

It's a great idea but will never happen.


----------



## pwood (Sep 17, 2013)

it's a mindset and the people that live in the future State of Jefferson are different than the lala-frisco mindset.


----------



## JPohling (Sep 17, 2013)

I was hoping they would draw the line just above Camp Pendelton.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> I was hoping they would draw the line just above Camp Pendelton.


hey i resemble that remark


----------



## Yikes (Sep 17, 2013)

Alias said:
			
		

> Modoc County, where I lived, is also a county located in the 'State of Jefferson', and why my location was listed as the State of Jefferson on this forum.The State of Jefferson wants you
> 
> Jefferson (proposed Pacific state) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


I agree that is is a very different culture, population density, industry and geography.  That said, the double-X flag looks pretty depressing.  I would hope that ultimately the flag could represent that Jeffersonians are "for" something, not merely against Sacramento and Salem.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 17, 2013)

Might you move back if that happens....?


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 18, 2013)

Yikes said:
			
		

> I agree that is is a very different culture, population density, industry and geography.  That said, the double-X flag looks pretty depressing.  I would hope that ultimately the flag could represent that Jeffersonians are "for" something, not merely against Sacramento and Salem.


I understand Sacramento but why Salem?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2013)

Salem Oregon is the capital of the U.S. state of Oregon


----------



## Rider Rick (Sep 18, 2013)

I know we don't like our state capital but what's wrong with Oregon?


----------



## mark handler (Sep 18, 2013)

The 'State of Jefferson',people don't seem like any authority....except for those in authority.


----------



## Alias (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> It's politics.It's a great idea but will never happen.


Every few years the idea resurfaces.  There have been legislators in Sacatomato that have brought up splitting the state, usually somewhere around Sac.  If the state splits, should be in thirds, with the State of Jefferson being the northernmost state IMHO.

Sue


----------



## KZQuixote (Sep 18, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> I know we don't like our state capital but what's wrong with Oregon?


Oregon and Washington would do better to divide their states along the Cascade crest leaving the West side for the current govm'nts and leaving the rest of us alone.

Bill


----------



## Alias (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, Modoc County Board of Supervisors passed a resolution Tuesday to secede from the State of CA.  Good luck to them all, it ain't gonna happen.

Sue


----------



## mark handler (Sep 26, 2013)

Things have gone seriously haywire but returning the country into a divided third class nation  is not the answer


----------



## fireguy (Sep 26, 2013)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Oregon and Washington would do better to divide their states along the Cascade crest leaving the West side for the current govm'nts and leaving the rest of us alone.Bill


I am doing my part.  When I am in Portland, I jump up and down several times in an effort to cause Portland, Salem, and Eugene to slid into the ocean.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 26, 2013)

fireguy said:
			
		

> I am doing my part.  When I am in Portland, I jump up and down several times in an effort to cause Portland, Salem, and Eugene to slid into the ocean.


The plate is "sliding" north not west CA, Portland, Salem, and Eugene will end up in Alaska, not Hawaii...


----------



## Alias (Sep 26, 2013)

KZQuixote said:
			
		

> Oregon and Washington would do better to divide their states along the Cascade crest leaving the West side for the current govm'nts and leaving the rest of us alone.Bill


And CA along the Sierra/Cascades.  Maybe Bishop could get its water back...... 

Sue


----------

